# 2013 superior hobbies touring car series



## Rcpaintinpete (Mar 12, 2012)

Come Enjoy your Father's Day with Superior Hobbies

Race #3 this Sunday June 16th

Track will be ready by 9:00am and racing starts at 11:00am
Entry Fee: $15 first class, $10 second, F1 Entry Free

Door prizes will be raffled off and Superior Race Bucks will be given out for the top 3 finishers in each class.

Bring your F1 Racer and race the class for Free. This will be an open class. stock/mod, rubber/foam tires.

Once we start to build the class we will have more defined rules (21.5 blinky, rubber tires, 2s lipo, 190mm max, 2wd)


JUNE 14, 15, 16
STORE WIDE SUPER SAVING
10% - 30% OFF


Got this from the guys at superior great place parking lot onroad at its finest


----------



## Rcpaintinpete (Mar 12, 2012)

The track is going to be set-up Friday Night and will be ready for Practice Saturday by 11:00am


Practice is Free!

How Much:

FREE!


----------



## Rcpaintinpete (Mar 12, 2012)

*JULY 21st racing*

1436 Florida 436 #1040 Casselberry, FL 32707
(407) 834-9299

parking lot racing at its finest racers 
we had 3 heats of 17.5 last race


----------

